# James May in a wood shop



## Graham Orm (5 Apr 2016)

He's started a new series of 'reassembling', starting with a 1959 petrol lawn mower, however, he's clearly in a woodworking shop. I wonder if it's his? http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b0 ... -lawnmower


----------



## Droogs (5 Apr 2016)

1957 telephone tonight in about 2 minutes on bbc2


----------



## ColeyS1 (5 Apr 2016)

I wondered the same thing ! Looks like a good collection of sash clamps and possibly mirka sandpaper...

Coley


----------



## johnny (5 Apr 2016)

god thats mind numbingly boring. :shock: 
I managed about 8 minutes ....
Did you see the faces of the film crew ? they looked like they had lost the will to live.

I think it must be someone elses workshop because he says he'll try to pinch that screwdriver


----------



## Droogs (5 Apr 2016)

May talking about the split screwdriver made me laugh. It's the one that used to be in every cheapy Britool tool box that everyone I knew would . throw out, coz they didn't know what it was for
:roll:


----------



## Graham Orm (6 Apr 2016)

johnny":158gpjjx said:


> god thats mind numbingly boring. :shock:
> I managed about 8 minutes ....
> Did you see the faces of the film crew ? they looked like they had lost the will to live.
> 
> I think it must be someone elses workshop because he says he'll try to pinch that screwdriver



Later he actually makes a reference to that fact saying 'I wonder if there has ever been a TV show where the only person interested is the person on the show'?


----------



## lurker (6 Apr 2016)

I think its very good TV
Gentle, no boorish laddism, no contrived cliff hangers, quite witty witterings.
The only downside is the padding with recaps, its only 25mins long FFS. 

Interesting that others here thought the same as me: it was a "borrowed" workshop.


----------



## johnny (6 Apr 2016)

Graham Orm":b9jdgg8s said:


> Later he actually makes a reference to that fact saying 'I wonder if there has ever been a TV show where the only person interested is the person on the show'?



i quite like James May . He does have an encyclopedic knowledge of stuff and a good technical understanding but although he loves his bikes and cars I get the feeling that he is not a 'natural mechanic' 
He tends to do everything slowly and unintuitively as if he is doing it for the first time. 
He'd get the job done but you'd wish that he'd get a sense of urgency and get it done a bit quicker . I would have to nudge him aside and get stuck in myself if I was there:roll:


----------



## DiscoStu (6 Apr 2016)

lurker":1sys389r said:


> The only downside is the padding with recaps, its only 25mins long FFS.



I hate that. I used to love scrap heap challenge (I suspect I'm not along on here) and I used to get frustrated with "coming up after the break" and then after the break we'd have a recap on what had happened so far. 

I might not be in Mensa but I can remember why happened 5 minutes ago and I don't need to know what I'm going to be seeing in 5 minutes time to make me watch.


----------



## NazNomad (6 Apr 2016)

Why is gently tapping in the gudgeon pin with a soft hammer 'not proper' on a Suffolk Colt engine?

The phrase ''just get it done, you tit'', springs to mind.


----------



## Claymore (6 Apr 2016)

........


----------



## Rorschach (6 Apr 2016)

I would not be surprised if this was cheap attempt to fulfil the rest of his BBC contract. No doubt he will need to produce x number of hours of TV footage and since they will have already paid him they just needed to find something cheap and easy to produce.


----------



## novocaine (6 Apr 2016)

I rather enjoyed it, chill out TV for after a hard day. not everything on the silly person box needs to be fast paced, shiny shiny with a undercurrent of suspense. 
Norway has a whole channel devoted to relaxation, they play shows like train journey, which is a front facing camera on a train across the country. fire light, which is a fire. it's great. 

here you go. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7VYVjR_nwE


----------



## bugbear (6 Apr 2016)

DiscoStu":2wgyw3tm said:


> lurker":2wgyw3tm said:
> 
> 
> > The only downside is the padding with recaps, its only 25mins long FFS.
> ...



Agreed - when watching on a PVR you have to not only "blip" the adverts, but also the intro to the program (AKA the highlights), the "this coming after the break" trails, and the post-break recaps.

It's amazing how short a 1 hour program can be...

BugBear


----------



## Eric The Viking (6 Apr 2016)

May's prog. is saved for later here (BBC iPlayer).

Frankly, James May describing paint drying is be better than Chris Evans doing, anything at all. 

One of them could probably dis- and reassemble an F1 car (and it would still work). Clue: it's not Evans. And May has a proper engineering degree from Lancaster (according to Wikipedia). 

R.I.P. Top Gear (wish I could afford Amazon).

E.


----------



## Graham Orm (6 Apr 2016)

I enjoyed it because I have a love of engines, but wonder if he actually did put it together from that exploded diagram?? Maybe he did if it was him who disassembled it in the first place. Why would he have to hammer the gudgeon pin???!!! I enjoyed the story about his passion when he was a kid and losing sleep in excitement over being allowed to use the petrol mower!


----------



## mind_the_goat (6 Apr 2016)

BBC4 taking lessons from YouTube except with bigger cameras? There are much better things on YouTube. Reminded me a bit of those short 'intermission' segments I vaguely remember on TV from the late 1960's, potters wheel anyone ?
Have to say it was boring and compelling at the same time, the narration was mildly entertaining but seemed to lack any learning opportunity, if I didn't know how those things worked before I would be none the wiser now. If each item needed something mending it would add a bit more depth to the show. At least it avoided the personality stories that seem to be 'essential' in discovery channels efforts, Orange county choppers, Welderup etc.


----------



## Eric The Viking (6 Apr 2016)

Graham Orm":13jztlrv said:


> Why would he have to hammer the gudgeon pin???!!! I enjoyed the story about his passion when he was a kid and losing sleep in excitement over being allowed to use the petrol mower!



+1 on the mower excitement. 

We had 2x industrial Flymos. It used to take about 8hrs every fortnight to do the grass as the house/paddock was on a slope (way too steep for conventional rotaries). In the summer the clay shrank and there were huge cracks: you could turn an ankle (or much worse*) if you weren't watching out. Loved doing it though.

Gudgeon pin: Haven't seen the show yet but assume it's a stroker - they do sometimes gum up: I had small bikes, strimmers etc. that did that. But if he's RE-assembling, you wonder why he didn't clean it first!

E.

*Google hover mower accidents, but turn images off first, just in case.


----------



## Graham Orm (6 Apr 2016)

Eric The Viking":3r4wdea2 said:


> Graham Orm":3r4wdea2 said:
> 
> 
> > Why would he have to hammer the gudgeon pin???!!! I enjoyed the story about his passion when he was a kid and losing sleep in excitement over being allowed to use the petrol mower!
> ...



It's a 4 stroke. He just carried on without checking why it wouldn't go in. He'd left the circlip in the other side, so I assume that it came out the way he was putting it back in.


----------



## AES (6 Apr 2016)

I must say I share the general dismay (sorry!) with both programmes so far. Personally I think mind-the-goat's comments are about right. It was somewhat interesting at times but if you didn't know anything about lawn mowers (or phones) at the start, there was little (some but only a little) content to make you any wiser afterwards.

But I felt these 2 programmes were like so many other "technical" programmes on the box - a lost opportunity.

For example, why just re-assemble something? Why was it in bits anyway? Far more interesting - in my opinion - to do a live trouble-shooting with disassembly as needed (assuming there was a fault), or a live complete disassembly just to "see how it works/see how it was made" (the dial mechanism and governor on the phone looked lovely).

And why put the lawnmower back together without a bit of a clean up (not a re-paint & complete refurbish like we see some members here do on their machines) but what one would normally do in a real shop? And did anyone see any trace of a little oil used when refitting the piston, piston rings, gudgeon pin, and conrod. I didn't, everything went back dry. Not good.

Having said all that, I'd rather have seen James May doing it than either of the other 2 "lads" from Top Gear. And sorry for my ignorance but although I've heard of Chris Evans (isn't he taking over "TG Mk 2" soon?) I don't think I've ever seen him.

AES


----------



## Eric The Viking (6 Apr 2016)

Not thread stealing but... 

... there was a prog on "History Channel" about the St. Gothard Base Tunnel last night. Been very interested for a long time as it's a staggering achievement. Terrible programme - I was expecting it to be out of date, but the assumption was that the audience were total morons. And it was obvious from the commentary that the author clearly didn't understand some of the really big issues they were purporting to explain, either, especially about surveying, explosives. tunnelling shields, etc.

We were in Italy in 2011 and missed the chance to visit one of the excavation sites (you could even go underground then as the tunnel wasn't in service). I really, really wish I'd tried harder to get there.


----------



## novocaine (6 Apr 2016)

proof positive that you can't please all the people all of the time (or any of them at times)


----------



## johnny (6 Apr 2016)

novocaine":2sn53j3u said:


> I rather enjoyed it, chill out TV for after a hard day. not everything on the silly person box needs to be fast paced, shiny shiny with a undercurrent of suspense.
> Norway has a whole channel devoted to relaxation, they play shows like train journey, which is a front facing camera on a train across the country. fire light, which is a fire. it's great.
> 
> here you go.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7VYVjR_nwE



excellent thanks for posting that link. I have always found train journeys relaxing and absorbing. Scenery and wildlife , small businesses , scrap yards , back gardens things that you'd never normally see


----------



## Graham Orm (6 Apr 2016)

johnny":1evniuiz said:


> novocaine":1evniuiz said:
> 
> 
> > I rather enjoyed it, chill out TV for after a hard day. not everything on the silly person box needs to be fast paced, shiny shiny with a undercurrent of suspense.
> ...



Just had a look...it's 7 hours long!!!! Most of the first hour is in a 7Km. tunnel with a completely black screen. I remember this and the log fire being available on a Sky channel after midnight in the early days. There was also a channel called 'Spacenight' which was just continuous footage from the shuttle without commentary. That really was fascinating to sit and watch. These days however it's pretty old hat I imagine.


----------



## novocaine (6 Apr 2016)

great isn't it lol.
It's one of the most popular channels in Norway. they call it slow TV.


----------



## AES (6 Apr 2016)

OK EtV, if we're going off topic.  

Just to make you jealous, a few years ago my wife bought me a train ticket for Christmas. A rather special ticket - ride in the cab with the driver while running through the (present) Gotthard Tunnel. Marvellous. As I said to the driver, you can just imagine some wildly enthusiastic surveyor/civil engineer sitting on horseback at the Gotthard Pass with his instruments in his saddle bag about 150 years ago saying to his helpers "OK folks, we're going to run a railway line through this little lot". And his helpers replying "Are you nuts?" or words to that effect.

The breakthrough of the new Gotthard tunnel was live on TV here a few years back and I watched it with great interest - all the big wigs were there, lots of speeches, etc, and a lot of gabble from the commentator until he was, thankfully, drowned out by an ever-increasing grinding & graunching noise as the end of the tunnel face slowly fell down exposing the cutters of the tunnel boring machine coming towards us. Great moment.

AES


----------



## AES (6 Apr 2016)

OK EtV, if we're going off topic.  

Just to make you jealous, a few years ago my wife bought me a train ticket for Christmas. A rather special ticket - ride in the cab with the driver while running through the (present) Gotthard Tunnel. Marvellous. As I said to the driver, you can just imagine some wildly enthusiastic surveyor/civil engineer sitting on horseback at the Gotthard Pass with his instruments in his saddle bag about 150 years ago saying to his helpers "OK folks, we're going to run a railway line through this little lot". And his helpers replying "Are you nuts?" or words to that effect.

The breakthrough of the new Gotthard tunnel was live on TV here a few years back and I watched it with great interest - all the big wigs were there, lots of speeches, etc, and a lot of gabble from the commentator until he was, thankfully, drowned out by an ever-increasing grinding & graunching noise as the end of the tunnel face slowly fell down exposing the cutters of the tunnel boring machine coming towards us. Great moment.

AES


----------



## blackrodd (6 Apr 2016)

Graham Orm":2yc7g698 said:


> I enjoyed it because I have a love of engines, but wonder if he actually did put it together from that exploded diagram?? Maybe he did if it was him who disassembled it in the first place. Why would he have to hammer the gudgeon pin???!!! I enjoyed the story about his passion when he was a kid and losing sleep in excitement over being allowed to use the petrol mower!



From working with a friend that mends and sells Mowers, strimmers and chainsaws, If the gudgeon pin was "fully floating", moving in the piston too, it would just push in, but most are a snug and interference fit in the piston, so either gudgeon pin in the freezer for a few hours and fitted to a warmed up piston or a tool similar to a long bolt and pulled in place, then fit gudgeon pin circlips, then rings, then the barrel, as I recall, I suppose careful tapping with a hammer is permitted!
Rodders


----------



## NazNomad (6 Apr 2016)

I want him to completely disassemble and reassemble a 1940's Lister D next.


----------



## bugbear (6 Apr 2016)

NazNomad":27ncfk3w said:


> I want him to completely disassemble and reassemble a 1940's Lister D next.



The latent stationary engine nerd in me says that Lister D's are common and boring!

BugBear


----------



## NazNomad (6 Apr 2016)

bugbear":1301iuok said:


> ... Lister D's are common and boring!




... and a complete bar-steward to get apart, that's why I want to see him do it. It'll take him a month just to get the damn flywheel off.
:lol:


----------



## dickm (6 Apr 2016)

Maybe JM could sort out the "safety interlocks" on my Atco 1236 ride-on? Have tried almost every possible combination of the micro-switches, and even tried to read the wiring diagram but no success. Maybe that's the real safety feature - you're not meant to start the d**n thing, so no danger. 
But on the subject of Flymos, my Mother's neighbour removed most of his big toe with one.................


----------



## blackrodd (6 Apr 2016)

NazNomad":2w0emafy said:


> I want him to completely disassemble and reassemble a 1940's Lister D next.



The Lister D is fitted to the earlier Start o matic generator we had so many of here in Sunny Devon, 
We worked on mine many years ago when the Electric company wanted £14,000, for the mains "hook up"
total cost for the re built generator and "D" engine was around £700, and £150. to buy, Diesel and servicing was a bit cheaper than the mains, over the year.
Rodders


----------



## blackrodd (6 Apr 2016)

dickm":3ia5qs41 said:


> Maybe JM could sort out the "safety interlocks" on my Atco 1236 ride-on? Have tried almost every possible combination of the micro-switches, and even tried to read the wiring diagram but no success. Maybe that's the real safety feature - you're not meant to start the d**n thing, so no danger.
> But on the subject of Flymos, my Mother's neighbour removed most of his big toe with one.................



The Micro switch just puts the ignition current to earth, just disconnect each one 'til you have a spark, then replace it.
The deck drive, brake and under seat are the frequent culprits, 
Perhaps this diagram would be easier to read.
Rodders
http://www.mtmc.co.uk/Atco-TRACTOR-12/3 ... 82217.aspx


----------



## n0legs (6 Apr 2016)

James May's a good bloke, went to the same school as me 8) 
Don't understand why a boy from Bristol went to a school in Caerleon, more research needed me thinks :-s


----------



## Phil Pascoe (6 Apr 2016)

dickm":1i7s1igq said:


> Maybe JM could sort out the "safety interlocks" on my Atco 1236 ride-on? Have tried almost every possible combination of the micro-switches, and even tried to read the wiring diagram but no success. Maybe that's the real safety feature - you're not meant to start the d**n thing, so no danger.
> But on the subject of Flymos, my Mother's neighbour removed most of his big toe with one.................


I know three people who lopped their toes with a Flymo.


----------



## NazNomad (7 Apr 2016)

phil.p":1qlaery8 said:


> I know three people who lopped their toes with a Flymo.



I'm guessing it was faulty ... or was it a different Flymo each time? :lol:


----------



## Racers (7 Apr 2016)

Flymo, a device used to cut grass and shorten mains leads.

Pete

And trim toe nails by the sounds of it.


----------



## bugbear (7 Apr 2016)

Racers":lpuy9mzv said:


> Flymo, a device used to cut grass and shorten mains leads.
> 
> Pete



I use one of these (Ransomes Marquis 18", BSA "sloper" Engine)







I like well made old tools, and this certainly qualifies.

BugBear


----------



## Racers (7 Apr 2016)

Nice drive by in the elbow.

:wink: 

Pete


----------



## mindthatwhatouch (8 Apr 2016)

johnny":36ohwoc6 said:


> novocaine":36ohwoc6 said:
> 
> 
> > I rather enjoyed it, chill out TV for after a hard day. not everything on the silly person box needs to be fast paced, shiny shiny with a undercurrent of suspense.
> ...



No idea if the original 130 odd hour is available but if you enjoyed that then you may like the Hurtigruten....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uXzkNYsQfM

Watched the James May 1950's telephone one, nearly turned it off but then realised I was quite enjoying the TV equivalent to a cup of Hot Chocolate in front of a fire.


----------



## johnny (8 Apr 2016)

I have to say it is a refreshing change from the majority of tv programs that seem to be taken at breakneck speed until people are actually talking over each other in order to cram the program schedule into the time limits ....crazy !?
Coupled with frenetic camera work that flits from subject to subject at 4+ subjects per second until my head spins .
Makes me wonder if some program editors don't just take a finished program thats over-run and use some software to speed it up to fit the available time slot. Surely people dont actually speak that fast do they ? :shock:


----------



## Ransoman (8 Apr 2016)

I enjoyed it. Calming in an odd sort of way.


----------



## dickm (8 Apr 2016)

blackrodd":3gdopg2q said:


> The Micro switch just puts the ignition current to earth, just disconnect each one 'til you have a spark, then replace it.
> The deck drive, brake and under seat are the frequent culprits,
> Perhaps this diagram would be easier to read.
> Rodders
> http://www.mtmc.co.uk/Atco-TRACTOR-12/3 ... 82217.aspx


Got at least three copies of that diagram, including an original service manual! BUT if you try to follow it, it makes no sense at all - try it! Even got son in law with a degree in electrical eng to interpret it and he failed completely......


----------

